# dust cover for nail gun



## AlbertaJim

I have heard that pencil erasers that you put on the end of a pencil after the original eraser wears out works too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? That show changed my life! "- The Hampton Roadie


----------



## Dusty56

What are you actually reviewing here and giving the 5 stars to ?


----------



## mondak

I think what you are showing is a cover for your air supply connection. You can order small propholactic thingies designed just for this purpose. Just roll'm on….......roll'm off….....just like the real thing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you're right dusty probably at the wrong post just new i'll look more carefully next time.i'll check out the thingies mondak got tired of throwing the mask away .only been at this wood working for a year r so learning so much on this site felt like i was at a party and didn't bring anything wanted to post something.


----------

